# Easy lard soap recipe



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

I heard that you can make soap out of lard. I have never made soap but would like to try. I have a whole pig butchered every year so I will have lots of lard. Does any one have an easy (for a first timer) recipe for making soap out of lard? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Morning Owl

A lard only soap is wonderful - superfat it at least 7%.

Okay - that probably doesn't make much sense to you.

You'll want to run a recipe through a soap calculator. In the calculater, you enter in the amount of each oil you want to use and the amount of 'free' fat (use 5-7%).

It give you back how much liquid (usually water) and lye you must use.

Play around with www.soapcalc.com

Your plain lard & lye soap will be good, but can be made better with the addition of a bit of coconut (15-30%) of your recipe (70% lard, 30% coconut). you can find LuAnn coconut oil at a super walmart.

check out my soapmaking page  (with pictures) for an over view of soapmaking

If you have questions - check back


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

This is the recipe I used for my first time. It was very easy and the product was nice enough that we haven't had any store bought soap in 10 years! You can change the product by adding scents or honey and oatmeal to get variety.

Tony's No fail Soap
6lbs lard
12oz. lye
2 cups water (or half of this with milk for a more family use soap)
Take the lard and place ot into an enamel ware pan and place on stove to melt and heat. Low temp, slowly. Take the 2 cups of liquid (very cold) and place ito glass bowl and SLOWLY add lye while stirring with a wooden spoon. Stir until liquid is clear if you can due to fumes from the lye ,do this outside.
When the lard and lye are warm to the touch feel outside of pan and glass. Pour lye into lard while stirring. Keep sturring until you get trace. Trace is when it thickens to a sort of cake frosting look or until you can drop some of lthe mix back in to itself and it leaves a trail at this point use any herbs or coloring(shave a crayon(the old kind made of wax) to give it color and harden the soap.Stir and pour into any plastic molds you have around can even use Pringles chip cans or rubbermade plastic be sure the grease the mods with lard. Let set 24 hours, turn out and cut to size you want(2x3 are good family sizes) Place on newspaper and let cure (dry) for 2-3 weeks. Makes about 24 bars depending on size you cut.

jr05


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

make sure you weigh everything unless a recipe you use specifically states to use liquid volume. when i was a rookie, i saw measurements given and thought they meant volume when they actually meant weight.


----------

